# Destoyer 340 / Monster7.0



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I noticed the same thing on 3 different occassions. The 340 has a little vibration after the shot, but it wasnt terrible. What stabilizer did you try? The Octane stab. is quite good at removing vibration from a bow! Both are great bows no matter which you choose! The Destroyer sure feels light too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowguru.com (Jul 26, 2009)

I have shot the 340 and 350 and havent felt anything. I'm going with the 340 at 70#. Wasnt really impressed by mat. this year. Hoyt alphaburner is nice to and I liked the Athens accomplice 32 even though it doesnt carry as much speed.


----------



## Bowtechbullseye (Aug 13, 2008)

It had a stock stabilizer on it, looked like one of the doinkers. Thanks for the info. Still haven't made my mind up yet.


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

Bowtechbullseye said:


> It had a stock stabilizer on it, looked like one of the doinkers. Thanks for the info. Still haven't made my mind up yet.


I would try it with the Octane! BIG difference! 

Also, does the shop have it set up? Local shop here didnt do much with it but slap a cheap rest on for guys to shoot it. I think it may be a big difference set up also! I like them both! :thumbs_up


----------



## Wayne Romero (Nov 22, 2003)

*Tough Choice....*

The thing that would turn my head would be the service after the sale. Both bows are great, but Mathews is easier to contact & deal with from both the dealer & customer's point of view. Bowtech customer service is often hard to deal with, you rarely get a human to actually talk to. I just HATE leaving voice mails. Both companies could take a lesson form Parker or Martin in this respect. 

Just my 2 ¢


----------



## nontypicalclub (Dec 30, 2009)

*vibe*

the vibe on bowtech comes from the flex guard shoot it then look down at it


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

*2x*

I've shot the new bows from bowtech and mathews.I agree the 340 has a little vibration from the flex arm.It is less on the 350, I think because it has a shorter flex arm.Imo the z7 is mathews best offering this year.If you haven't shot it, it is a much better choice than the monster as compared to the 340.Needless to say I ordered the 350 which Imo is nicer shooting than the monster.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

I went with the Mathews Monster 6. It was just as smooth as the Z7 but loads more speed. I'm now shooting 29"340's (10.2gr/in ) with 125g tips at 305fsp. I've always preferred the mathews bows.


----------



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

I just picked up a new used 2009 monster @ 62 lbs and 27 in draw with 385 gr arrows at 15 yrds almost nocks my target over . its nasty to pull {out of shape i guess } but i love it , gonna feel sorry for the deer 
anyone else find the the monster shoots like that


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

4buck said:


> I just picked up a new used 2009 monster @ 62 lbs and 27 in draw with 385 gr arrows at 15 yrds almost nocks my target over . its nasty to pull {out of shape i guess } but i love it , gonna feel sorry for the deer
> anyone else find the the monster shoots like that


I'm set at 70#s / 28" draw and my arrows weigh in at 460gr. My arrows went through a crono at 305fsp. I sink down to the fletching in my bag target. Thinking about a newer hi-tech target in spring. I only hope the Glendel buck holds up to their ads.


----------



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

I noticed the difference from my allegience and i loved that bow . I cant wait to get outside and shoot a 3d round or see what its like @ 50 yrds


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

I just got back from shooting the 340 and 350. They both had just a bit of vibration, and the 340 had just a tiny bit more than the 350. I alos thought that the 340 drew just a bit smoother and had a bit more valley. I haven't shot the M7 yet, so I can't comment on it. It is quite a bit heavier though. I also thought the M7 and the 340 balanced better than the 350.


----------



## mdclausen07 (Feb 7, 2010)

I shot both and all things being equal, leaned slightly more to the M7. The vibration thing wasn't that big of deal to me, it wasn't going to sway me either way. I just like how the M7 shot better. The guy that has the bow shop sells both brands and is very knowledgeable so service wasn't a factor either. It just came down to taste. I've got a 29.5" draw and shot at 313fps.


----------

